

Android 5.0 is coming up next, possibly at Google I/O - josiahdlt

Google has a habit of teasing people with the clock on their Android ads.<p>The time denotes the Android version. Right now, the latest Android ad shows 5:00<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;google&#x2F;status&#x2F;476786466790440960<p>Previous Android ads show the time to coincide with the version release.<p>&gt; What&#x27;s new? Well here we see Android 4.4 KitKat, that is backed up by the time on the clock, 4:40. Whenever Google launch a new OS version they make sure the clock matches up. 4:30 for 4.3, and 4:20 for 4.2 (you get where I&#x27;m going with this).<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.isozial.so&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;nexus-5-leaked-onto-play-store-starts.html<p>Google has had a history of doing this, as we can see with the following images:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;TwIhP<p>Android 5.0 is next. Get hype!
======
josiahdlt
Further indication that the clock may lead to a new Android version:

>Google Plus user Derek Ross has noted that in the recently released
promotional video for the new Gmail, the clock on the Nexus 4 being used to
show off the revamped Android app shows a time of 4:30. 4.3, 4:30? Purely
coincidence, right? Not so fast.

>According to Ross, this follows a similar pattern of previous Android
releases. By looking at promotional materials for other Nexus devices, you’ll
find that the Nexus S, Galaxy Nexus, Nexus 7, Nexus 4 and Nexus 10 were all
featured in promo shots where the time on their clocks corresponded to the
version of Android they were launched with, or running at the time.

>GottaBeMobile did some digging on these claims, and found a video of the
Nexus S showing a time of 2:30, a Nexus 7 at 4:10 and a picture of the Galaxy
Nexus at 4:00. If you head over to Google Play right now, all of the renders
of the Nexus 4 and 10 show a time of 4:20. It looks to be that way for the
Nexus 7 as well.

[http://androidandme.com/2013/05/news/connect-the-dots-man-
is...](http://androidandme.com/2013/05/news/connect-the-dots-man-is-google-
teasing-android-4-3-in-promotional-gmail-video/)

